#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Geistheiler-Geschädigte >

## Anonymisiert

ich suche Leute deren Partner, Verwandte oder Freunde durch einen Geistheiler den Kopf "verdreht" bekommen haben, zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch. 
Menschen die der Esoterik verfallen sind und bei Geistheilern zu Besuch waren. Interessieren würde mich auch, warum es nicht möglich ist, solchen Betrügern, Lügnern und Scharlatanen das Handwerk zu legen  :Huh?:   Durch Handauflegen, CD´s, skurilen Lichteffekten, Quacksalberei bringen sie hilfesuchende Menschen in den Wahnsinn.  
Weg von dieser Welt, völlig Realitätsfremd, Größenwahnsinnig, irrsinnig, unbelehrbar, superschlau und doch armseelig finden diese ehemals hilfesuchende Menschen nicht mehr ins Leben zurück. Nur Geld verdienen mit der Gesundheit anderer.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Anonymus,  
da Ihr Wohnort nicht zu ersehen ist, finden Sie unten einige Links zu Selbsthilfegruppen und Sektenberatungsstellen im gesamten Bundesgebiet.  Liste von Selbsthilfegruppen AGPF Bundesverband Sekten- und Psychomarktberatung e.V., Bonn Netzwerk Sekteninfo Forum Kritische Psychologie e.V.       (Umfangreiche Liste unter dem Stichwort "Beratungsstellen")

----------


## RJ123

Hallo,  
habe auch Probleme durch Geistheilung, wurde völlig manipuliert und habe extreme gesundheitliche Probleme seitdem. Geht es dir auch so? Wie bist du da wieder raus gekommen? Bitte berichte von deinen Beschwerden

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Man kann natürlich das Handwerk legen, indem man da einfach nicht hin geht.
Wir haben in unserer RA-Praxis Erfahrungen mit ganzen Familien, die reihum kaputt gemacht wurden. Und noch immer ist ein Teil davon "unheilbar" vom Geistheiler. 
Tragisch.
Gruß vom Ruhebärbele

----------

